

F-35C Completes First Arrested Landing Aboard Aircraft Carrier - neurotech1
http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=84238

======
crb002
The turkey has landed.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxDSiwqM2nw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxDSiwqM2nw)

~~~
neurotech1
Pierre Sprey in that video calls the F-35 a lemon, also massively overstates
his involvement with the Light Weight Fighter program that led to the F-16 &
F/A-18. He didn't design anything, especially not the F-16.

More importantly, the F-16 wouldn't have been nearly as successful as a short
range interceptor, as opposed to a multirole strike fighter with medium range
missiles.

I just thought that some good news about the F-35 would be interesting to HN

